# Placa Lineal FM 40-60 watt Funciona



## gallego221 (Ago 12, 2018)

Amigos les comparto un lineal que compré.
Con 100 miliwat de entrada entrega 40 a 60 wat. 50 wat recomendado. Se alimenta 13.8 volt 13 amperes o 200va. Fuente regulada.
De izquierda a derecha usa, 2n4427-RD15-MRF247. El transistor de salida puede cambiarse por un 2sc2630 hasta me atrevo decir que le va un MRF317 con el voltaje que requiere este transistor claro. El RD15 13.8 al igual que el 2N. Bobinas, las del 2n y RD15, 8 mm de diametro. MRF alimentacion 7mm de diametro, salida 6m. Puente MRF 40 mm alto x15 mm diametro de alambre 3mm. El 2n es regulado por un 7812. La placa mide 16 por 5,7 centimetros doble fas fibra de vidrio. Esta unida al reverso de la misma por soldaduras cada aproximadamente un centimetro. Cuando tenga mas tiempo subo el diagrama. Pero a ojo se ve muy bien. En mi caso un PLL que me informaron q*ue* es clon de M31. Comi todo lineal q*ue* pude ver tiene que estar filtrado por un capacitor de 33mil pico faradios de 40 a 63v segun bolsillo.


----------



## tiago (Ago 12, 2018)

*gallego221*, Sube el esquema del montaje o no nos sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2018)

gallego221 dijo:


> Amigos les comparto un lineal que compre.
> Con 100 miliwat de entrada entrega 40 a 60 wat. 50 wat recomendado. Se alimenta 13.8 volt 13 amperes o 200va. Fuente regulada.
> De izquierda a derecha usa, 2n4427-RD15-MRF247. El transistor de salida puede cambiarse por un 2sc2630 hasta me atrevo decir que le va un MRF317 con el voltaje que requiere este transistor claro. El RD15 13.8 al igual que el 2N. Bobinas, las del 2n y RD15, 8 mm de diametro. MRF alimentacion 7mm de diametro, salida 6m. Puente MRF 40 mm alto x15 mm diametro de alambre 3mm. El 2n es regulado por un 7812. La placa mide 16 por 5,7 centimetros doble fas fibra de vidrio. Esta unida al reverso de la misma por soldaduras cada aproximadamente un centimetro. Cuando tenga mas tiempo subo el diagrama. Pero a ojo se ve muy bien. En mi caso un PLL que me informaron q*ue* es clon de M31. Comi todo lineal q*ue* pude ver tiene que estar filtrado por un capacitor de 33mil pico faradios de 40 a 63v segun bolsillo.


!Felicitaciones caro Don gallego221 te quedou de 10 tu montagen y lo aporte!.
Una dica para sacar un poquito mas de potenzia en la salida : con una delgada hoja de cubre estañado cortocircuite los emissores del transistor MRF247 con los dos tornillos amarillos (latón) de fijación dese mismo transistor , eso garantiza um mejor aterramento de los emisores a la masa o tierra (dicipador de calor) y por consequenzia mas ganancia aun.
Otra dica es poner los dos capacitores de base (100pF) uno en cada emisor para la base y NO los dos en un solo emisor , armar eses capacitores los mas cercano possible de la pastilla ceramica.
Es possible tanbien esperimentar otros valores de capacitancia o mismo agregar mas capacitores aun en paralelo de modo a gañar mas ganancia aun en ese paso.
Con esas dicas ter garantizo aomenos 10% a mas en la potenzia de salida con misma excitción de RF y misma tensión de alimentación (13,8V).
Lo transistor MRF247 fue desahollado para fornir 75W minimus .
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gallego221 (Ago 12, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> *gallego221*, Sube el esquema del montaje o no nos sirve.
> 
> Saludos.


De aqui a 10 dias podria subir el esquema lo tengo que levantar pero me comprometo a compartirlo. A este diseño lo rastrie por el foro y se que es idea de M31 el diseño, no con estos transistores. Hace mas de 20 años que deje este pasatiempo tengan pasiencia. Los machetes que tuve *QUE* buscar para recordar todo. 
Daniel buenas noches, podrias explicarme por que el mrf toma señal por colector y alimentacion por base. Literalmente esta invertido. Lamento no dar mas precisiones porque no dispongo de herramientas solo un soldador y cable mas una ringo. Sueldo enciendo y camino con la radio en mano. Espero pronto hacerme *POR* lo menos un watimetro roimetro por lo menos. Y Daniel gracias por tus aportes. Te sigo por todo el foro.


----------



## gallego221 (Ago 13, 2018)

Comparto, uso de otros transistores sobre el mismo diseño. Salvo el uso de materiales diferentes es identica a la que presente. Usa 2n3866, rd15 y 2sc2630, ojo el amigo Daniel aclaro que lo mejor es poner dos cerámicos de 100pf al pie de los emisores y a la vez dicho emisores conectalos con lamina de cobre o bornera con los tornillos de fijacion del mrf o 2sc final. En la foto siguiente se ve el uso de 2n4427, c1971 y  2sc2630. Como la ídea es amplificar 100 miliwatt en mi opinión usaría si o si Transistores que se exciten con 100 miliwatts y 12-13.8 volt,  por excelencia el 2n4427 en lo posible original. El porque lo aclaro:
2N4427 12v 175mhz 0.1 wat-1wat
2n3866 28v 400mhz 0.1-1wat
Y para probar o deber, el 2n3553 28v 175 mhz 0.25-2.5wat con 13.8v desconozco cuanto rendira con la tensión del transformador recomendado que rectificado  daria por lo menos...16-1.2v (puente onda completa) * 1.41 = 20.8 voltios DC, solo comento. No dispongo hoy de erramientas para comprobar nada.
Amigos, de poner un MRF317 con su voltaje correspondiente le sacaria mas de 70 w.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 13, 2018)

El circuito impreso es muy(por no decir igual) a los clones M31, solo cambia algunos transistores.

El primer transistor sin disipador y recibiendo 100mW a la entrada con una ganancia de 10, da 1W a la salida por un rato, luego Kaput!.

En el M31 recibe entre 25mW a 50mW y con la misma ganancia da 0.25W a 0.5W por lo que se lo puede aguantar sin disipador.

Solo es un comentario de lo que veo a vuelo de pajaro.


Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## gallego221 (Ago 14, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> El circuito impreso es muy(por no decir igual) a los clones M31, solo cambia algunos transistores.
> 
> El primer transistor sin disipador y recibiendo 100mW a la entrada con una ganancia de 10, da 1W a la salida por un rato, luego Kaput!.
> 
> ...


Gracias amigo. Perdón subo otra foto que no pude cargar en el día de ayer y  sobre el mismo diseño. Quien tenga foto del diseño original sería muy valioso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 14, 2018)

gallego221 dijo:


> De aqui a 10 dias podria subir el esquema lo tengo que levantar pero me comprometo a compartirlo. A este diseño lo rastrie por el foro y se que es idea de M31 el diseño, no con estos transistores. Hace mas de 20 años que deje este pasatiempo tengan pasiencia. Los machetes que tuve *QUE* buscar para recordar todo.
> Daniel buenas noches, podrias explicarme por que el mrf toma señal por colector y alimentacion por base. Literalmente esta invertido. Lamento no dar mas precisiones porque no dispongo de herramientas solo un soldador y cable mas una ringo. Sueldo enciendo y camino con la radio en mano. Espero pronto hacerme *POR* lo menos un watimetro roimetro por lo menos. Y Daniel gracias por tus aportes. Te sigo por todo el foro.


Hola caro Don gallego221 lo transistor MRF247 estas conectado perfectamente o sea lo sinal adentra por la base y sale por lo colector.
En realidade la pata de colector es menor (mas chica) si conparada a la pata de base, pero ese transistor ya es asi.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ago 14, 2018)

Hola, ¿puedes por favor probar el rf fuera de la rd15 solo antes de entrar en la 2sc2630? Por cierto, también puedes usar c2782 y c2694 con poco más poder seguramente genuino, no renovar si pudieras encontrarlos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 14, 2018)

gallego221 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 169720


?Esa foto arriba fue sacada de la Internet o realmente tienes ese lineal disponible en las manos ?.
Te pregunto eso porque me encantaria puder tener los valores de los conponentes enpleyados.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gallego221 (Ago 14, 2018)

Daniel, esa placa que mencionas con el 2sc2630 la venden por Mercado Libre. Yo compre la misma pero a un tecnico de M...1. Te dejo mi borrador del circuito, aclaro borrador. Aun no dispongo del tiempo para pasarlo en limpio. Si me señalas la parte te informo que componente tiene instalado.



.


----------



## gallego221 (Ago 19, 2018)

Luego de caminar por todos lados, encontre el diseño original y como se ve originalmente esta placa. 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 19, 2018

Para cerrar como deviera de ajustarse un lineal etapa por etapa, creditos a Dimar Trasmisores y Antenas. Con lo que opino que mas que llevarse por el watimetro en etapa por etapa lo inteligente es cuidar la roe etapa por etapa y de donde hacer esa medicion para todo ajuste. Ajuste de Lineal


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Ago 31, 2018)

Hola felicitaciones por la compra, me imagino que aun no lo probastes, si es asi, pregunto que tal las armonicas en la salida?


----------



## gallego221 (Sep 5, 2020)

Amigos, este lineal (clon) m31 de 40 watts con mrf247 de salida, de usar fuente electronica o swiching que voltaje y que amperaje tendria que tener?. Seria de 13.8 y 20 amperes por ejemplo?. Con trafo si se que tiene que ser de 16v o 18 v y rendir 200 va, pero con swiching?


----------

